# G.SKILL F1-4000USU2-2GBHZ PC4000



## //mAr (Oct 12, 2005)

The G.SKILL F1-4000USU2-2GBHZ unite overclocking and 2GB. They almost overclock like the best 1 GB Dual-Channel kits, but offer double the amount of capacity. We reached 275 MHz (DDR550) at low 2.6V. If you want the smoothness of 2 GB and also overclocking, they can be yours for about $245, which is an excellent price.

*Show full review*


----------



## bigghost (Nov 6, 2005)

netter test //mar. ich habe diese module auch.haste auch mal prime blend bis zu 275 probiert ?. bei mir laufen sie primeblend bisher auf 264.


----------



## //mAr (Nov 7, 2005)

yes, did prime blend for some hours


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 20, 2006)

Great article bro! I've been researching on these memory for about a week and the overclock looks about right. Currently i'm running a pair of 512 sticks 1GB total OCZ EL DDR400 and have it overclocked at 250MHz DDR500 2252-1T 3.5vdimm (BH-5). On my next paycheck i'm going to purchase this kit at Newegg.com which is going for $192. Nice price drop from when you had the article and it was $250, NICE! I'm hoping to use less voltages on my DFI NF4-D board since these new sticks will only need 2.6v-2.8v rather than my BH-5 3.5v, oh oh. Thanks for the article, great job once again...

Newegg Listing for this memory here...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231021


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 27, 2006)

Wizz1rd, not sure why you had to use SYSTOOL's for the memory timings since you have one of the most motherboards that will let you tweak all of that you have in SYSTOOL. Those timings not work for you in the BIOS, or any particular reason? I've seen this memory kit hit around 295MHz, what happened?

Article with these memory modules hitting around 295MHz....

http://www.vr-zone.com.sg/?i=3071&s=1


----------



## FLY3R (Feb 28, 2006)

I absoulty love my set!!! Running my 3700+ 2.8gHz 1:1 ratio no probs ...stock timmings though.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 28, 2006)

Dynamic said:
			
		

> Wizz1rd, not sure why you had to use SYSTOOL's for the memory timings since you have one of the most motherboards that will let you tweak all of that you have in SYSTOOL. Those timings not work for you in the BIOS, or any particular reason? I've seen this memory kit hit around 295MHz, what happened?
> 
> Article with these memory modules hitting around 295MHz....
> 
> http://www.vr-zone.com.sg/?i=3071&s=1



the systool screenshot shows all settings on one easy screen. and i didnt review that memory


----------



## Dynamic (Mar 3, 2006)

That explains it! LOL, thanks....


----------



## stocki (Apr 4, 2006)

*ASUS P4C800 DELUXE and P4 2,6 GHz/800Mhz/512KB*

I just just ordered this memmory to go with my newly purchased 
ASUS P4C800 DELUXE and P4 2,6 GHz/800Mhz/512KB

I look forvard to see how much i can squeze'em. 

How much do you guys think i can overclock the p4 and ram 1:1


Greetings Stocki


----------

